# Simple but confusing...!!! needing your opinion



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone hope everyone is doing great,  Actually i want to ask that how much sex we should do to make it long lasting, because there are very few grown up pals who make love like young :rofl: I have heard from my friend everyday sex is also not good if you want to go long term. Experiences and opinions are highly appreciable..... Regards


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Short answer:

As much as you both want without becoming resentful of the other.


----------

